# Need help on Tech (NannyCam)



## MThomas (May 8, 2018)

Would anyone here know of a reputable nanny cam visual and audio and easily hidden? I am not sure if there is any cheating going on but I will be out of town for several days and if there is anything going on, it will happen then.

I welcome any feedback. Cost plays in a bit but not a lot. Thank you in advance.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Off the top of my head...

https://www.brickhousesecurity.com/hidden-cameras/clock-cameras/

All kinds of things.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

You can find a bunch of great disguised cameras on Amazon. Sometimes a new clock that she's never seen before might arouse suspicions. There are other cameras disguised as USB chargers and all kinds of things. Honestly, your best bet might be a simple VAR (voice-activated recorder). You don't need to see what she's up to anyway--it's enough to hear. VARs are cheap and last a long time on a lithium battery, so you can buy a few and put them in multiple locations. They are very easy to hide, velcroed to the bottom of a bed frame, under a car seat, etc.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

I wish you luck in finding the right solution to your immediate need to surveil your home while you are away. If you aren’t able to accomplish this in time for your trip, consider telling your wife that you are going away on business for several days, but stay at a local hotel and observe on your own. I know someone who did that and unfortunately, his suspicions proved to be correct.


----------



## AtMyEnd (Feb 20, 2017)

MThomas said:


> Would anyone here know of a reputable nanny cam visual and audio and easily hidden? I am not sure if there is any cheating going on but I will be out of town for several days and if there is anything going on, it will happen then.
> 
> I welcome any feedback. Cost plays in a bit but not a lot. Thank you in advance.


Google a USB Charger Adapter Hidden Camera. They are relatively cheap and work pretty well. I had used one for a while when I was in snoop mode, lol. They can record both audio and video and are motion or sound activate so they're not constantly recording. And one of the nice things about them, or at least in my case, since my wife uses her phone for everything her battery is always dying. She would actually conveniently use the camera to charge her phone and would unplug it and bring it to whatever room she was in, lol.


----------

